# Schraffuren in Illustrator CS



## erschreckertim (1. August 2005)

Ich war bisher ganz begeistert von den Schraffureffekten in Illu 10. Nun wollte ich auf CS umsteigen und habe diese Funktion nicht mehr gefunden. Wurden die Effekte ersatzlos gestrichen? Oder verstecken sie sich in einem anderen Menü?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. August 2005)

Also in den effekten gibt es die Bleistifftschraffur, falls du diese meinst. Oder du schaust mal unter dem Menüpunkt Grafikstile ob sich das das gesucht verbiertgt.

Gruß


----------

